# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Erfahrungsbericht über RPE (Bauchschnitt) ?

## BERNET

Hallo ans Forum,
ich frage an:

Im KISP gibt es den Bereich "TEXTE" - "Therapieerfahrungen".
Leider vermisse ich dort bisher die Erfahrungen eines RPE' lers.
Wir lesen über RT und Chemo.
Macht es Sinn, und ist es gewünscht, dass ich meine LIVE-Berichte über meine RPE dort als Info und Entscheidungshilfe einstellen lasse?

Ich habe offensichtlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenig Nebenwirkungen, schnelle Rekonvaleszenz.

Das hat auch seine Gründe.

Die könnte ich darstellen.

Bitte lasst mich eure Meinung wissen.

Frank

(BERNET)

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Frank,



> Leider vermisse ich dort bisher die Erfahrungen eines RPE' lers.
> Wir lesen über RT und Chemo.


 Ich finde schon, daß auch deine Erfahrung über RPE im KISP Bereich "TEXTE" von Ralf-Rainer Damm unter gebracht werden sollte, bitten wir Ihn darum, Bitte!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

> Im KISP gibt es den Bereich "TEXTE" - "Therapieerfahrungen".
> Leider vermisse ich dort bisher die Erfahrungen eines RPE' lers.
> Wir lesen über RT und Chemo.


Hallo Frank,

die von Dir angeführten "Texte" sind ausführliche Erfahrungsberichte. Berichte ähnlich Deinem zur RPE findest Du im Forumextrakt unter "Th-Erfahrungen". Dort gibt es u. a. Berichte zur laparoskopischen RPE, RPE allgemein und nach dem da-Vinci-Verfahren.
Wenn Du einen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben möchtest, nehme ich ihn gerne in die "Texte" auf. Denke aber bitte daran, dass Deine Erfahrungen eher eine Ausnahme denn die Regel sind.

Ralf

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,

Bernets Bericht mag sehr persönlich geprägt sein und teilweise auch etwas überschwänglich, was die Person des "Operateurs" betrifft, Verlauf und Ergebnis der Operation jedoch als "eher eine Ausnahme denn die Regel" (RalfDm) zu bezeichnen erachte ich als fragwürdig, unterstellt es doch, dass RPE "in der Regel" mit all dem Negativen behaftet ist, das Bernet nicht widerfuhr.
Ich bin nicht der einzige, der ganz ähnliche Erfahrungen  wie Bernet gemacht, sie aber nicht in dieser Form niedergeschrieben hat. 
Wie schon oft gesagt, liegt es wohl in der Natur der Sache, dass sich eher diejenigen melden, die Probleme haben, insofern begrüße ich die Beiträge ausdrücklich.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüßts Euch Kollegen,

ich bin operierter Laie. Aus dem Forum konnte ich schon wertvolle Tips mitnehmen. Wer kann mir genau erklären was in der Histologie die Begriffe 
RO und R1 bedeuten und was der Unterschied ist. Danke.

Gruß Manfred

----------


## LudwigS

R0=Negative Schnittränder (engl. negative Margins)
Schnitt im Gesunden (alles vom "Gewüchs" erwischt).
Muss nicht zwangsläufig "kein Krebs mehr" bedeuten - aber Chance ist groß.

R1=Positive Schnittränder

Hier bisschen Sonntagslektüre

http://www.pathologie-nordhessen.de/...Pathologie.pdf

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## wolf44

Hallo zusammen,

es freut mich, wenn eine Operation so positiv verlaufen ist wie bei Frank.
Ich kann von dem anderen Extrem berichten. Allerdings war diese OP laparoskopisch.

Ausgangssituation im Juni 2005
62 Jahre kerngesund, schlank, sportlich
Vorsorgeuntersuchung PSA 15,9, Biopsie 4+3

*1.* *OP -* Laparoskopische RPE Gleason 4+5, R0, L0 (0/3), Mx**

*2.* *Revisions-OP* am gleichen Tag wegen Nachblutung, 22 Transfusionsbeutel**
danach künstliches Koma für 4 Tage

Am 5. Tag wieder aus dem künstlichen Schlaf zurückgeholt
Nachts in der Intensivstation aus dem Bett gefallen, ich habe keine Erinnerung daran
Am 7. Tag, Darminhalt ist im Beutel

*3.* *OP =* Not-OP* -* Fistelbildung zwischen Darm und Blase**
Anlegen eines künstlichen Darmausgangs

Entlassung mit Harnröhrenkatheter und Bauchkatheter
Fistel heilt innerhalb von 6 Monaten von selbst
Ziehen der beiden Katheter  danach REHA

Ab hier anderes Krankenhaus

*4.* *OP -* Zurücklegen des künstlichen Darmausgangs**

1 Jahr später, Harnröhrenstenose, Restharnbildung, muss geschlitzt werden
Inkontinenz soll danach noch schlimmer werden. Das ist kaum möglich. Ich trage da bereits ein Kondomurinal.

*5.* *OP* Entschluss zur Schlitzung und späterem Einsetzen eines künstlichen Blasenschließmuskels**
**
Fistel wird wieder aktiv

*6.* *OP -* der künstliche Darmausgang wird wieder gelegt, diesmal auf der anderen Seite in der Hoffnung, dass die Fistel wie beim ersten Mal von selbst ausheilt**

Fistel heilt trotz Darmausgang nicht mehr

*7.* *OP,* Fistel wird operativ verschlossen mit einer Tunika aus der Innenhaut des Hodens. Was das bedeutet, brauche ich euch nicht zu erzählen. Aber die OP gelingt. Fistel ist dicht.**

*8.* *OP * der künstliche Darmausgang wird wieder zurückgelegt*.*
Das ist jetzt ein Jahr her.

Natürlich wird mir niemand mehr einen künstlichen Blasenschließmuskel einsetzen. Ich bin zu 100 % inkontinent und trage ein Kondomurinal. Zu allem Unglück fiel das PSA nur auf 0,2 nach der OP und ist dann in 2 ½ Jahren im 0,05 Schritt jedes Vierteljahr geklettert. Eine Bestrahlung lehnten die Radiologen ab, wegen der Gefahr, dass sich die Fistel wieder öffnet. Außerdem ist bei Gleaon 4+5 nicht sicher, ob es nur ein Lokalrezidiv ist. Bei 0,75 habe ich die Reißleine gezogen und nehme seit einem Jahr Casodex 150. Mein PSA liegt bei kleiner 0,02.
Ich habe natürlich mit Nebenwirkungen gerechnet, aber dass alle nur denkbaren Komplikationen bei mir auftraten, ist das nur Schicksal?

Wolf

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolf, Dich aufzumuntern, dürfte nicht mehr so ganz gelingen. Man muss es wohl als Schicksal ansehen, weil es kaum eine logische Erklärung für Deinen Leidensweg gibt. Es ist sicher dann auch betrüblich, günstigere Ergebnisse von anderen Betroffenen zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen. Aus diesem Grunde wurde auch schon an anderer Stelle mahnend die Stimme erhoben, Erfolgsberichte nicht allzu üppig auszustatten. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du mit dem auch von mir favorisierten Casodex zumindest in Richtung PSA ein wenig Hoffnung schöpfen kannst. Alles erdenklich Gute für Dich.

*"Ein Tropfen Liebe ist mehr, als ein Ozean Verstand"*
(Blaise Pascal)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolf,

als ich Deinen Beitrag las, habe ich erst einmal innegehalten und war danach immer noch fassungslos über diesen Krankheitsverlauf. Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir vom ganzen Herzen, dass diese Schreckensgeschichte zu Ende ist und Du doch noch einmal Dein Ziel, einen künstlichen Blasenschließmuskel zu erhalten, erreichen wirst.
Es grüßt Dich fassungslos, nachdenklich, aufgewühlt, .
Knut.

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Bernet.

Meinen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen RPE
Ich selbst vermisse Berichte und Datenbanken in diesem Forum in welchen man nach PSA Gleason und Ergebnis der gewählten Therapie selektieren kann.
Ich habe meinen Verlauf und meine Therapie darum auf einer privaten Homepage veröffentlicht.
Schön wäre es hier im Forum Durch Eingabe der genannten Kriterien Referenzen angezeigt zu bekommen.
 
Gruß JoScho

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolf, hallo Freunde,

Zitat: Bx 5/2005 Gleason Score 4+3, G3a, Volumen 45 ml
pT 3a, G 3b, Gleason Score 4+5=9, pN 0 (0/3), R0, Mx.

Die unglaublichen OPs sind der eine, der durch OP veränderte GS ist der andere Skandal.

Hätte man den erhöhten GS vorher gewusst, hätte man evtl. auf eine OP verzichtet. 

Aus solchen Gründen empfehlen wir immer 2. Gutachten vom Referenzpathologen.

Ich würde zur Kontrolle der HB unbedingt eine DNA -Z machen lassen, ob diese systemische Therapie überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg hat. Eine PSA Absenkung reicht da nicht. 
Bei mir "nur" mit GS 8 funktioniert wie bekannt eine Hormontherapie nachweislich nicht. Freunde helft mir und Wolf in diesem Zusammenhang mit Informationen.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Wolf,
  ich bin zutiefst betroffen, dass du solch eine Krankengeschichte erleben musst. Nachdem ich meine Fassung wiedergefunden habe, schließe ich mich den Worten von Knut an.
 
  Ich zolle dir größten Respekt, dass du deine Angaben hier eingestellt hast.
  Es zeigt mir aber auch, dass du offensichtlich nicht deinen Lebensmut verloren hast, und ich wünsche dir auch wieder Erfolgserlebnisse.
 
  Die Beiträge über meine sehr gut verlaufene RPE, könnten jemanden wie dir als blanker Hohn vorkommen.
 
  Allerdings zeigen beide Krankengeschichten auch knallhart auf, welche extremen Ergebnisse im Positiven, wie im Negativen möglich sind.
 
  Wenn du es erlaubst, würde ich gerne mit dir Einzelheiten zu deiner PKH besprechen, ich hätte einige Fragen.
  Gib mir bitte ein Zeichen, falls du damit einverstanden bist.
 
  Zu deiner abschließenden Frage in deinem Beitrag nenne ich dir meinen Standpunkt:
 
  Schicksal ist es, dass wir an Krebs überhaupt erkranken, was die Stanzbiopsie bringt, und welcher pTNM-Status letztendlich vorliegt  dann ist aber Schluss.
 
  Ich möchte für die Zukunft vermitteln, dass ein Betroffener an vielen kleinen Rädchen drehen kann, bevor er sich einfach  total in sein Schicksal fügt.


Frank

----------


## LudwigS

> Schicksal ist es, dass wir an Krebs überhaupt erkranken, was die Stanzbiopsie bringt, und welcher pTNM-Status letztendlich vorliegt  dann ist aber Schluss.
>  
>   Frank


Lieber Frank, was die Stanzbiopsie bringt ist nicht Schicksal und der TNM-Status auch nicht.

Wer nicht zur Vorsorge geht spielt selbst Schicksal.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## wolf44

_Zitat: Wer nicht zur Vorsorge geht, spielt selbst Schicksal._

Da gebe ich dir völlig recht, Ludwig. Blöd ist nur, wenn man die Vorsorge beim Hausarzt machen lässt und der nie was getastet hat. Erst als ein Nachbar an Prostatakrebs erkrankte, hörte ich das erste Mal den Begriff PSA. Das war 2005. 

Ich ging zum Urologen, hatte 15,9 und getastet hat der Urologe dann auch noch nichts. Jetzt weiß ich, dass die Tastuntersuchung keine Vorsorge war.

Vielleicht bin ich jetzt erst richtig sensibilisiert. Überall hört man von der Wichtigkeit des PSA. Für mich war das ein, zwei Jahre zu spät.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Frank,

klar kannst du mich fragen. Wenn du willst im Forum oder auch privat - 
meine E-Mail-Anschrift findest du in meinem Profil.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## wolf44

_Zitat: Es ist sicher dann auch betrüblich, günstigere Ergebnisse von anderen Betroffenen zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen._

So ist es nicht, ich freue mich, wenn ich höre, dass es bei anderen auch so gut ausgehen kann. Sonst müsste ich annehmen, dass ich mit meiner damaligen Entscheidung zur RPE meine Krankengeschichte selbst verschuldet hätte. 

Gruß Wolf

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Zitat: Bx 5/2005 Gleason Score 4+3, G3a, Volumen 45 ml
> pT 3a, G 3b, Gleason Score 4+5=9, pN 0 (0/3), R0, Mx.
> 
> Die unglaublichen OPs sind der eine, der durch OP veränderte GS ist der andere Skandal.


Eine Stanzbiopsie kann nicht ALLE Anteile der Prostata erfassen. Somit können Bereiche mit höheren Gleason Scores, egal mit oder ohne Referenzpathologe oft übersehen werden.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo, 

das meine ich auch. 

Die Hauptschwäche oder der Hauptfehler bei der Biopsie liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht in der subjektiven Beurteilung des Pathologen, sondern dass die Biopsie nur eine im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Stichprobe" ist, und somit nicht korrekt die Ausbreitung und die Aggressivität eines Tumors beurteilt werden kann.

Deshalb kommt es manchemal zu schlechteren Werten nach der OP und manchmal sogar zu besseren.

Das Zweitgutachten der Biopsie bewahrt nicht davo!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

"

----------


## hartmuth

> Die Hauptschwäche oder der Hauptfehler bei der Biopsie liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht in der subjektiven Beurteilung des Pathologen, sondern dass die Biopsie nur eine im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Stichprobe" ist, und somit nicht korrekt die Ausbreitung und die Aggressivität eines Tumors beurteilt werden kann.


Und trotzdem zeigen zahlreiche Beispiele ein gravierendes Abweichen von Erst- und Zweitgutachten, die den Nutzen eines solchen bestätigen.

Im Übrigen: 
Habe ich in meiner Stanze GG4 (Gleasongrad 4) zu 51% und GG3 zu 49%, so ist das ein GS 4+3=7. 
Habe ich in meiner Stanze GG4 zu 40%, GG3 zu 35% und GG5 zu 25%, so ist auch dies ein GS 4+3=7. Die GG5-Anteile werden schlicht unterschlagen und tauchen allenfalls in der Beschreibung eines aufmerksamen Pathologen auf. Ob dies dann vom einweisenden Urologen überhaupt registriert wird wage ich zu bezweifeln.

*Und noch etwas*: Eine zytometrische Analyse zeigt mir nicht nur 2 Malignitätsgrade, sondern alle gefundenen. So denn der GG5 x-ploid ist, würde das nicht entgangen sein. Macht Euch mal Gedanken!

Wolf, Deine Gesichte hat mich erschüttert und wollte mir den ganzen Tag nicht aus dem Kopf gehen. Halte die Ohren steif!

Grüße Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo,

ihr macht es euch zu einfach, Daniel und Hansjörg. 

Zitat von Prof. Bonkoff: Ein großes Probklem beim Gleason Grading ist die Reproduzierbarkeit d. h. das ein und der selbe Tumor von verschiedenen Pathologen unterschiedlich bewertete wird. Die exakte Reproduzierbarkeit des GS ist im internationalen Vergleich unbfriedigend und liegt je nach STUDIE (hallo Daniel) zwischen 36 und 78 %. Eine Verbesserung lässt sich nur durch eine gezielte Fortbildung erwarten."
Daran scheint es seit Jahren zu fehlen. Wie zu hören ist kann man sich eine Schulung auch kaufen.

Warum euch solche Informationen nicht interessieren und seit Jahren der selbe Unsinn verbreitet wird, ist mir nicht verständlich. Ich gehe davon aus, daß DER Fachpathologe deutschlands, auch von Strum sehr geschätzt, mehr Ahnung davon hat als ein Strahlentherapeut und ein operierter SHG Leiter, die beide nicht das geringste Interesse an der Biologie des PCa zu haben scheinen!!!!

Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, daß solche Informationen immer entgegnet werde muss. Sich da mal zu informieren, wäre hilfreich.

Wir kennen freundschafts "Gutachten" über den GS die aus der Stanze Krebs feststellen und in OP Material ist nicht zu finden. Solche Skandale sollten euch interessieren, oder soll diese Loge noch bestrahlt werden, auch davon war schon zu hören.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich halte das Zweitgutachten einer Biopsie meist für überflüssig.

Aber das soll jeder halten wie er mag!

Interessant war für mich die Aussage eines bekannten Berliner Urologen, dass seit Bonkhoff in Berlin tätig ist, es keinen Gleason Score mehr unter 7 gibt.

Ich kann mich des Verdachts nicht erwehren, dass die Zweitbefunder, die meist höher und sehr selten niedriger einstufen, ihren "wissenschaftlichen" Ruf bestätigen müssen.

Auch gehe ich nicht so tief in die Mathematik des Prostatkrebses hinein, weil der glaube ich keine Prozentrechnung kennt und sich auch nicht daran hält.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hansjörg,



> ich halte das Zweitgutachten einer Biopsie meist für überflüssig.


Wann hälst Du denn es für nicht überflüssig?



> Auch gehe ich nicht so tief in die Mathematik des Prostatkrebses hinein, weil der glaube ich keine Prozentrechnung kennt und sich auch nicht daran hält.


Du genießt bei mir eine hohe Wertschätzung, aber diese Antwort enttäuscht mich. In meiner Darlegung ging es um substantielle Differenzierungen im Malignitätsgrading, nicht um Mathematik. Wenn Du diese für nicht so substantiell hältst, solltest Du dies sagen und warum. Dies jedoch einfach mit einer flapsigen Gegenantwort zu ignorieren ist einer klärenden Diskussion wenig dienlich.
Grüße Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Zitat von Prof. Bonkoff: Ein großes Probklem beim Gleason Grading ist die Reproduzierbarkeit d. h. das ein und der selbe Tumor von verschiedenen Pathologen unterschiedlich bewertete wird. Die exakte Reproduzierbarkeit des GS ist im internationalen Vergleich unbfriedigend und liegt je nach STUDIE (hallo Daniel) zwischen 36 und 78 %. Eine Verbesserung lässt sich nur durch eine gezielte Fortbildung erwarten."
> Daran scheint es seit Jahren zu fehlen. Wie zu hören ist kann man sich eine Schulung auch kaufen.


Hehe, es gibt aber auch eine andere Seite des Münze.

Wir sagen, dass Gleason Score für uns wichtig ist, weil damit Therapieentscheidungen getroffen werden können.
Richtig? Ja.
Nun ist aber so, dass diese Therapieentscheidungen auf Studienergebnisse basieren, wo man Patienten mit verschiedenen Gleason Scores unterschiedlich behandelt hat.
Richtig? Ja.
Da es aber in den meisten dieser Studien eine zentrale Pathologie gefehlt hat, wurden die Gleason Scores ja auch falsch (teilweise) bewertet.
Somit sind die Therapieempfehlungen, die daraus resultieren auch nicht 100%. Somit besteht evtl. die Gefahr der Übertherapie wenn der Referenzpathologe den Gleason hochstuft.
Erst wenn alle Studien auf histopathologische Ergebnisse vom Referenzpathologen basieren und du die Prostata bei dem Referenzpathologen untersuchen lässt, kann du sagen, dass du die richtige Behandlung gemacht hast.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Konrad,




> Wir kennen freundschafts "Gutachten" über den GS die aus der Stanze Krebs feststellen und in OP Material ist nicht zu finden. Solche Skandale sollten euch interessieren, oder soll diese Loge noch bestrahlt werden, auch davon war schon zu hören.


das sollte man lieber hinter vorgehaltener Hand mündlich weiter geben. Natürlich ist vielen Forumsbenutzern das schon ähnlich irgendwo so berichtet worden. Es dürfte nun wirklich die Ausnahme sein. Für mich nun doch lesenswert, dass man hier sehr deutlich noch einmal feststellt, das eine Befundung der Stanzbiopsien nach den Kriterien des Dr. Gleason immer nur eine subjektive Befundung sein kann. Selbst ein Prof. Bonkhoff hat irgendwo festgehalten, dass eine sichere Befundung erst möglich ist, wenn die ganze Prostata nebst angrenzenden Schnittgeweben auf dem Tisch liegt. Da lobe ich mir doch die absolut objektive Befundung der Ploidie aus den gewonnenen Stanzbiopsaten. Dass eine Befundung nur so gut sein kann, wie es aus dem vorhandenen Untersuchungsmaterial möglich ist, ist wohl ein alter Hut. Daneben ist eben immer daneben. 

*"Einen Fehler machen ist bitter, bitterer noch ist aber die Erkenntnis, wie unwichtig wir sind, wenn es niemand aufgefallen ist"*

----------


## Ede 58

Hallo Hansjörg,

genau diese Aussage habe ich auch von einem sehr bekannten Privatdoz. gehört, das zum Teil haarsträubende Zweitmeinungen gerade aus Berlin kommen. Deshalb hat sich das Thema Zweitmeinung bei mir erledigt.

Gruß 
Ede

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn es so wie du schreibst:



> Ich komme aus der Nähe von Oldenburg und werde dort die städt. Klinik die einen sehr guten Ruf hat in Bezug auf PK-OP am offen Bauchschnitt hat in Anspruch nehmen.


brauchst du überhaupt keine Zweitmeinung.

Da gilt Rudi Carell " Lass dich überraschen.........."

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig,

Ede als alter Hase ist sehr erfahren, er braucht auch keine PKG veröffentlichen.

Das auch eine Bestrahlung evtl. in Frage kommt, auf die Idee kommen anscheinend nur wenige PCaler.

Mit den Berliner niedergelassenen Uros habe ich mit der Beurteilung des GS so meine Probleme, diese sind eher an einem operierbaren GS interessiert, wie man hört. 

Es wäre interessant, Freund Hansjörg aus Berlin über Bonkoff und die Urologen zu befragen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## BERNET

> Lieber Frank, was die Stanzbiopsie bringt ist nicht Schicksal und der TNM-Status auch nicht.
> 
> Wer nicht zur Vorsorge geht spielt selbst Schicksal.
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


@ Ludwig:

Zur Vorsorge gegangen sind viele Betroffene, die hier im Forum auch nicht alle schreiben. Ich bin auch regelmäßig zur Vorsorge gegangen (ab 45).

Aber was habe ich hier nicht schon alles gelesen, teilweise unglaublich:


PSA verdächtig hoch, einmal gestanzt, zweimal gestanzt - nichts. Dann ein Jahr später mit GS 7 sprachlos dagesessen.Oder Stanzbiopsie mit GS 6 - nach RPE ist kein Karzinom mehr feststellbarMein eigener Fall: PSA fällt von 0,46 auf 0,24 vor der RPE - den ganz geringen Tastbefund meines Hausarztes haben zwei andere Urologen nicht wirklich festgestellt. Ich meine es war Schicksal, dass der erste Urologe bei der Stanze meine kleinen Tumorherde voll getroffen hat, und zwar mit dem später bestätigtem schlimmsten GS
der zweite Punkt sind die absoluten pathologischen Bewertungen nach der RPE:

I.d.R. wächst der Tumor immer beginnend am Rand der Kapsel, Du läßt alle möglichen bildgebenden Verfahren durchführen, und  - es ist vor der OP nicht eindeutig feststellbar ob es noch ein T2 ist oder schon ein T3.Gibt es noch einen Abstand zur Kapselliegt eine beginnende Kapselinfiltration vorist die Kapsel tatsächlich infiltriertist es vielleicht schon ein Kapseldurchbruchhier liegt meiner Meinung nach etwas Schicksal beim PCI-Level
Weitere Folgen und Therapien hängen davon ab - Metastasierung - Nachbestrahlung...

Erst wenn der Pathologe alles exakt bewertet hat, weißt du, wie gut es das Schicksal mit dir meinte.

Das sind aber vermutlich nur Gedanken von Betroffenen, die sich einer RPE unterziehen wollten oder mussten.

Du hattest die Möglichkeit, dich für eine andere Therapie zu entscheiden.

Gruß aus Sindelfingen

Frank

----------


## BurgerH

> und zwar mit dem später bestätigtem schlimmsten GS
> 
> Frank


Hallo Frank,

habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Du schreibst mit dem "schlimmsten" GS. Lt. Deinem Profil war der GS nach OP ein 7a, also noch ein Stück entfernt vom schlimmsten, dem 10er.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> klar kannst du mich fragen. Wenn du willst im Forum oder auch privat - 
> meine E-Mail-Anschrift findest du in meinem Profil.
> 
> Gruß Wolf


@ wolf:

Ich bin grundsätzlich für offene Berichte, weil wir alle täglich nur dazulernen können.

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich mache mir ständig Gedanken, warum das bei dir so erbärmlich gelaufen ist.
Deshalb meine Fragen an Dich:


War das mit 62 Jahren deine erste Vorsorgeuntersuchung mit PSA?Wenn nein, wann war die erste Untersuchung mit PSA?Oder wurde mit 62 Jahren nur erstmalig der PSA-Wert ermittelt, der dann gleich bei 15,9 lag?Das heißt PSA 15,9 und GS 4+3=7 waren deine erste effektive und knallharte Information, dass du ernsthaft erkrankt bist?Trotz T3a und GS 9 wurde nie etwas getastet?Hatte der Urologe zu kurze Finger?Kam niemand auf die Idee eine Zweimeinung nach 4+3 einzuholen - oder die DNA-Ploidie durchzuführen?Bei GS 9 und T3a ist die RPE sicher nicht die beste Therapie.Wer hat die Therapie vorgeschlagen?Wieviel Zeit ist vergangen von der Bekanntgabe der Stanze bis zur RPE?War es eine Klinik/ein Operateur ganz in deiner Wohnortnähe?Gab es Referenzen für Punkt 11.?Kannst du uns Namen nennen?Warum die laparoskopische RPE (wenn schon RPE) und nicht ein Offener Bauchschnitt mit excellenter, großzügiger Lymphadenektomie?Warum nur 0/3 Lymphknoten?Was war der Grund für die Nachblutung? - OP-Bericht!Welches Volumen hat ein Transfusionsbeutl?Was meinst du mit "Darminhalt im Beutel"?Wieviel Tage, Wochen nach OP wurden die beiden Katheter gezogen?"Fistel wird operativ verschlossen mit einer Tunika aus der Innenhaut des Hodens. Was das bedeutet, brauche ich euch nicht zu erzählen." Mir ist das nicht klar, würdest du es mir erklären?
Frank

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?
> 
> Du schreibst mit dem "schlimmsten" GS. Lt. Deinem Profil war der GS nach OP ein 7a, also noch ein Stück entfernt vom schlimmsten, dem 10er.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Hansjörg Burger


Hallo Hansjörg,

mißverständlich von mir geschrieben.

Ich meinte:


Bei der Stanze wurde gleich der agressivste Tumorherd getroffen, der in der Prostata vorhanden war = 7bIn der Referenzbewertung gab es ein 7aBei der pathologischen Bewertung gab es auch wieder ein 7aSomit gab es für mich keine extremen negativen Überraschungen, da die Endbewetung nicht über 7 hinausging.
LG

Frank

----------


## wolf44

_quote: War das mit 62 Jahren deine erste Vorsorgeuntersuchung mit PSA? Wenn nein, wann war die erste Untersuchung mit PSA?_ Ich dachte, dass meine Untersuchungen bei meinem damaligen Hausarzt Voruntersuchungen seien. Er hat jahrelang nur die Prostata abgetastet und nichts Auffälliges gefunden. Erst als ein Bekannter an Prostatakrebs erkrankte, hörte ich von der Bedeutung des PSA. Ich habe den Wert sofort nehmen lassen  und da waren es 15,9! Ich war so geschockt, dass ich am gleichen Nachmittag, zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben mit 62, zum Urologen ging. Ich hatte keinerlei Beschwerden. 
Erst der Urologe tastete eine vergrößerte, abgrenzbare, links suspekte Prostata. Nach Röntgenaufnahme und Ultraschall empfahl er eine Biopsie. Ich ließ sie in einem Krankenhaus in der Nähe durchführen, weil ich gehört habe, dort macht man das mit einer Narkose. Außerdem wollte ich von Anfang an alles in einem Haus durchführen lassen. Ergebnis von 16 Proben waren zwei befallen (15 %), Gleason 4+3.
Beratung beim Urologen: Er hat mir alle Möglichkeiten mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen ausführlich erklärt. Die Entscheidung überließ er mir. Zuerst wurde noch ein Knochenszintigramm durchgeführt, o.B.
Zweite Beratung in dem Krankenhaus, in dem auch die Biopsie durchgeführt wurde. Vorschlag laparoskopische, nicht nervenschonende OP. Meine Frau wollte wissen: Ist das genauso sicher wie eine offene OP,  wurde mit Ja, unser Chef macht das fast täglich beantwortet. Ich als Laie habe mich dann für die Laparoskopie entschieden. Heute bin ich der Meinung, das war ein Fehler. 

_quote: Das heißt PSA 15,9 und GS 4+3=7 waren deine erste effektive und knallharte Information, dass du ernsthaft erkrankt bist?_ ja

_quote: Trotz T3a und GS 9 wurde nie etwas getastet?_ Der Hausarzt konnte nichts tasten. 

_quote: Bei GS 9 und T3a ist die RPE sicher nicht die beste Therapie._ Die Ausgangslage war 4+3

_quote: Wieviel Zeit ist vergangen von der Bekanntgabe der Stanze bis zur RPE?_ 
3 Wochen. Meine Tochter wollte unbedingt, dass ich noch nach Heidelberg zur Krebsberatung fahre. Ich blockte und wollte das Ding so schnell wie möglich raushaben. 

_quote: War es eine Klinik/ein Operateur ganz in deiner Wohnortnähe_? Ja.
_quote: Gab es Referenzen für Punkt 11.?_ nein__
_quote: Kannst du uns Namen nennen?_ Nein, weil ich einen Prozess gegen das Krankenhaus führe.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es zwar sein kann, dass der Darm verletzt wird, dass man das aber bei einer offenen OP gesehen hätte und sich die Fistel, die meine folgende Krankengeschichte auslöste, nicht gebildet hätte. Ich wollte ursprünglich eine offene Bauch-OP und wurde, so sehe ich das heute, zur Laparoskopie überredet. Die medizinischen Gutachter sind da allerdings anderer Meinung. Sie sind der Ansicht, dass bei einer Laparoskopie der Blutverlust und die Rekonvaleszenzzeit geringer sind. Diese Antwort ist für mich blanker Hohn. Sie sind außerdem der Meinung, dass eine Darmverletzung und Fistelbildung auch bei einer offenen OP vorkommen können.
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Fallen aus dem Bett der Intensivstation mit einem geblockten Katheter auch negative Auswirkungen hat. Der Gutachter ist allerdings der Meinung, dass das nicht die Ursache für meine 100 %ige Inkontinenz ist. Der Prozess läuft jetzt schon 4 Jahre. 

_quote: Warum die laparoskopische RPE (wenn schon RPE) und nicht ein Offener Bauchschnitt mit excellenter, großzügiger Lymphadenektomie?_ 
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das Krankenhaus seine Statistik der laparoskopischen OPs vergrößern wollte. Der Operateur meinte, ich sei sportlich und schlank. Mit einer laparoskopischen OP wäre ich schneller wieder fit. Als medizinischer Laie habe ich mich leider überzeugen lassen. 

_quote: Warum nur 0/3 Lymphknoten?_ 
Das frage ich mich auch. Später schrieb ein Professor in einem anderen Forum, man hätte mindestens 20 Lymphknoten entnehmen müssen. 

_quote: Was war der Grund für die Nachblutung? - OP-Bericht!_ 
Blutung im Plexusbereich. Bei der ersten OP 1.600 ml.
Im Aufwachraum weitere 4 EKs und 1 FFP
danach intraoperativ bei der 2. OP 18 EKs und 15 FFPs, Volumen keine Ahnung
Soviel Blut hatte das Krankenhaus nicht auf Vorrat, es musste extra angefordert werden und wurde zum Schluss ohne Kreuzprobe zugeführt

_quote: Was meinst du mit "Darminhalt im Beutel"?_ 
Putride (faulig) Sekretion über die Drainagen
Ich bekam am 7. Tag Nahrung aus Tube. Im Urinbeutel schwammen dunkle, kleine Fäden (von der Nahrung?) In der Intensivstation sprachen die Pfleger von Darminhalt im Beutel. Außerdem habe ich grünlich erbrochen. Es war eine Verletzung in der Nähe der Anastomose, eine Fistel durch die Darminhalt Richtung Blase wandern konnte. 
_quote: Wieviel Tage, Wochen nach OP wurden die beiden Katheter gezogen?_ 
Bauchkatheter nach 6 Monaten (nachdem die Fistel abgeheilt war. Harnröhrenkatheter zum ersten Mal nach 6 ½ Monaten). Danach hatte ich den Harnröhrenkatheter noch mehrmals (nachdem die Fistel wieder aufging). 
__
_quote: "Fistel wird operativ verschlossen mit einer Tunika aus der Innenhaut des Hodens. Was das bedeutet, brauche ich euch nicht zu erzählen." Mir ist das nicht klar, würdest du es mir erklären?_ 
Diese Operation wurde vom Professor der Urologie im Klinikum Ludwigshafen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Professor der Chirurgie gemacht. Er hat mir erklärt, dass er die Fistel sowohl Richtung Blase als auch Richtung Darm mit der Innenhaut des Hodens verschließt. Er hat diese Haut teilweise abgelöst, zur Tunika geformt, nach oben zur Blase und zum Darm gezogen. Mit was das bedeutet meinte ich die Schmerzen, die ich danach hatte. Aber die Operation hatte Erfolg. Seit Dezember 2007 gibt die Fistel Ruhe. Das war die erste erfolgreiche Operation nach dem vorhergehenden Desaster in einem anderen Krankenhaus. Ich habe damit zumindest meinen künstlichen Darmausgang verloren. 
Das Klinikum Ludwigshafen und vor allem die dortige Urologie war eine sehr gute Wahl.
Gruß Wolf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolf;

bei Deiner Schilderung ist mir aufgefallen


> Vorschlag laparoskopische, nicht nervenschonende OP.


Die nicht nervenschonende OP bei zwei Stanzen positiv von insgesamt 16 Stanzen finde ich etwas ungewöhnlich für einen sportlichen 62jährigen. Wurde dies begründet?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## wolf44

> Hallo Wolf;
> 
> bei Deiner Schilderung ist mir aufgefallenDie nicht nervenschonende OP bei zwei Stanzen positiv von insgesamt 16 Stanzen finde ich etwas ungewöhnlich für einen sportlichen 62jährigen. Wurde dies begründet?
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Nein, es wurde nicht begründet. Ich habe aber sofort zugestimmt, weil ich noch auf eine Heilung hoffte.

Lag es vielleicht daran, dass auf der Begutachtung steht: Diagnose, Prostatastanzbiopsate rechts und links mit herdförmiger Infiltration durch ein niedrig differenziertes Adenokarzinom, Malignitätsgrad G3a, Gleason score 4+3?

Gruß Wolf

----------


## BERNET

Das was ich, und sicher viele andere hier im Forum, vermutete, wird durch deine ausführlichen Schilderungen voll bestätigt.
Nochmals großen Respekt dafür, dass du das so öffentlich darstellst.

Du selbst hast natürlich im Nachhinein erkannt, wo du selber Fehler gemacht hast, oder zu leichtgläubig warst.

Ärzte haben deine Unwissenhit ausgenutzt, und dazu noch eine erbärmliche Arbeit abgeliefert.

Dass auch noch der Hausarzt nichts fühlt, aber der Urologe sofort etwas tastet?  - Ich hatte genau den gegenteiligen Fall:
Mein Hausarzt (kleiner Mann, kurze Finger) tastet eine minimale Verhärtung an einem Prostatalappen - zwei Urologen nach ihm können das eigentlich nicht reproduzieren!!

Niemand kann die Qualen, die du erlitten hast, rückgängig machen. Aber ich wünsche dir mit ganzer Kraft einen kompetenten Rechtsbeistand, so dass du wenigstens materiell entschädigt wirst.

Für die Mitglieder im Forum ist deine Botschaft jedoch enorm wichtig:

Auch heute noch, täglich, 


werden PCa-Erkrankte      gedrängelt und überredet sich doch zügig zu entscheidenzu Therapien überredet, die      nicht immer die vernünftigste Wahl sindhaben die Patienten oft      kein Wissen über ihre Alternativenwird keine Zweitmeinung      eingeholtlässt man sich bequem      (Wohnortnah, Besucherfreundlich) vom erstbesten Operateur - "hat auf      mich einen freundlichen Eindruck gemacht" operierenwird nicht eindeutig nach      Kompetenz und Zahlen gefragtist man oftmals vor der OP      nicht gewillt einen 4-stelligen -Betrag für eine exzellente OP-Leistung      auszugeben - später wäre man dann bereit jede Summe zu bezahlen, wenn denn      noch geholfen werden könnte...
Wolf, du bist selbstverständlich ein absoluter Extremfall. 

Aber wenn heute ein Neuerkrankter vor der Therapieentscheidung steht, kann und sollte er vieles beeinflussen.

In sofern ist dein Betrag sicherlich hilfreich, für Andere.

Dir nochmals alle Kraft für deinen Weg, und ein Erfolgserlebnis in dem Rechtsstreit mit dem Krankenhaus.

LG

Frank

----------


## BERNET

> Wer nicht zur Vorsorge geht spielt selbst Schicksal.
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


Mit den Erläuterungen hast du natürlich Recht.

LG
aus dem Schwabenländle

Frank

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

das war eine meiner ersten Erfahrungen in der AHB nach meiner Prostata-Operation, dass jeder meiner Leidensgenossen vom besten Operateur in Deutschland operiert worden war.

Ich übrigens auch!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Im Übrigen möchte ich der hier mehrfach geäußerten Meinung widersprechen, dass man unbedingt eine finanzielle Zuzahlung als Kassenpatient leisten muss, um einen guten Operateur oder gute Behandlung in einer Klinik zu finden. Soweit sind wir in Deutschland noch nicht!

Eine Anekdote aus meinem Krankenhausaufenthalt:

"Eine Schwester wird von einer älteren Dame angegangen, sie sei ja schließlich Privatpatientin!

Antwort der Schwester:

"Sie mögen den Professor privat für Ihre Behandlung engagiert haben, aber ich bin noch lange nicht Ihre Privatschwester!"

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

da wir hier in einem Thread mit der Thematik Ektomie sind, möchte ich einmal die Evidenz der Operationsverfahren ansprechen. Ausgangbasis der Prostatektomie war wohl einmal der Bauchschnitt, und ich nehme an, dass die Datensammlung in Studien sich auf diese Operationstechnik bezieht und dass im Vordergrund die Krebsbeseitigung stand also nicht nervenschonend operiert wurde. Ich vermute einmal, dass sich die langfristigen Studienergebnisse auf diese Operationsausführung beziehen.
Dies würde bedeuten, dass für die neueren Verfahren wie Schlüssellochtechnik und DA VINCI die Evidenz bis jetzt noch nicht nachgewiesen wurde, und damit bei der Prostatektomie ähnliche anarchistische Zustände wie bei der Bestrahlungstechnik mit der fehlenden Evidenz für IMRT und Thomotherapie bestehen im Vergleich zum von Ihnen gesehenen Standard 3D-Bestrahlung.
Bei der Schlüssellochtechnik hatte ich einmal gehört/gelesen, dass der Operateur um die zweihundert Operationen gemacht haben sollte, um die Technik gut zu beherrschen. Welcher Patient möchte da schon zu den ersten Fünfzig gehören, und wie verträgt sich dies mit Ihrer Aussage


> Was wir uns Ärzte geschworen haben ist dem Patienten nie Schaden anzurichten. Das ist das oberste Gebot. Der Patient vertraut uns seine Gesundheit und als Erstes dürfen wir ihm nicht schaden.


Weiter wurde in den letzten Jahren die Operationstechnik verfeinert, um nervenschonend operieren zu können. Auch hier fehlt der Evidenz Nachweis und wird wohl im Vergleich zur herkömmlichen Operation auch nicht zu bringen sein sondern muss dann gegebenenfalls durch andere Erfolge wie weniger unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen kompensiert werden.
Wegen der laufenden Evidenz Diskussion habe ich diese Thematik bezogen auf die Ektomie angesprochen, um, wie ich hoffe, ein größeres Interesse auszulösen.Und es passt auch in diesen Thread.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Knut,

was den da Vinci betrifft, gibt es noch keinen Nachweis, dass er besser ist als die traditionelle OP-Technik im Hinblick auf Nerv- , Kontinenzerhalt und positive Schnittränder.

Nur unbestritten ist, dass die Patientenschonung größer ist. 

Das Klinikum Mannheim verlegt die da-Vinci-Patienten, sofern bei der OP keine Komplikationen aufgetreten sind, bereits am 2. Tag in das Patientenhaus, das eine Hotel ähnlich Situation bietet.

Der Patient steht mit einem "elektronischen" Armband mit der Urologie in Verbindung. D.h. er kann Hilfe rufen, wenn notwendig und die Station weiß, wo der Patient sich aufhält.

Die ersten Patientenberichte deuten darauf hin, dass die Patienten es genießen, nicht in einer typischen Krankenhausatmosphäre zu sein.

200 Patienten als Lernkurve für die laparaskopische OP scheinen mir etwas viel zu sein. 

Die Laparaskopie ist wegen ihrer starren Instrumente in letzter Zeit einiger Kritik ausgesetzt. Auch ist die Lernkurve höher als beim da-Vinci, weil die starren Instrumente eine gegenläufige Handbewegung erfordern, der da-Vinci aber die natürliche Handbewegung übersetzt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hansjörg,

ich danke Dir sehr für Deine Hinweise zu den beiden Operationstechniken und bin auch überzeugt, dass diese Aussagen zutreffen. Mir geht es aber mehr um die Bedeutung des Begriffes Evidenz, nämlich ob dieser in der strengen Form, die Herr Schmidt praktiziert, für uns sinnvoll ist. Die externen Strahlentherapien werden durch Technik bestimmt während bei der Prostatektomie, auch wenn verstärkt Hilfsmittel wie DA VINCI eingesetzt werden, der Chirurg noch maßgeblich beteiligt ist, und ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Chirurgen ihre Operationstechniken nach ihren Vorstellungen weiter entwickeln und sich dabei wenig um den Nachweis der Evidenz sorgen. Die Regeln der evidenzbasierten Medizin gelten aber auch für die Chirurgie, so dass erst durch Vergleichsstudien die Evidenz neuer Methoden aufgezeigt werden müsste. Dies zeigt auch, wie langsam sich der Fortschritt gestalten würde. Deshalb habe ich die Evidenz Diskussion auf die Prostatektomie mit ihren Operationsvarianten verlegt, um diese Problematik aufzuzeigen, und dass es in vielen Fällen sinnvoll erscheint, mit Logik und Verstand Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse auf Therapien umzusetzen. Studien und insbesondere randomisierte Studien haben natürlich Ihre Berechtigung insbesondere bei nicht eindeutigen Ergebnissen eines Verfahrens oder Medikamentes.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## BERNET

@ BurgerH
 


 
  In der Praxis kann ja auch niemand einen Vergleich haben, nicht wahr?
  Für die Theorie interessieren sich 99 % der Operierten (zumindest vor der OP) nicht.
 
  Wie definierst du guter Operateur und gute Behandlung?
 
  Grundsätzlich unterstelle ich jedem Operateur, wenn er beispielsweise in einer Klinik angestellt ist, dass er sich alle Mühe gibt gut zu sein und dem Patienten eine gute Behandlung zukommen lassen will.
 
  Aber der Operateur hat nur 90 bis 120 Minuten Zeit.
 
  Das langt für die Standard-OP nach Lehrbuch.
  Der Tumor ist regelmäßig aus makroskopischer Sicht saniert.
 
  Und dafür gibt es nach der GOÄ auch nur ca. 5.000 Punkte!
 
  Jetzt kommt das Glück ins Spiel:
  Ca. 50% aller RPE-ler sind auch nach Jahren nicht 100 % kontinent.
 
  Die andere Hälfte kann es hinkriegen, weil die Verletzungen durch die Nähte am äußeren Schließmuskel erträglicher werden.
 
  Von ED will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
 
  Das ist wohl die gute Behandlung, die du meinst.
 
  Ich habe per PN, Telefonaten und persönlichen Gesprächen hunderte Männer (teilweise auch deren Frauen) kennengelernt, die sich  mit Recht für eine sehr gute oder exzellente Behandlung interessieren.
 
  Und das ist  völlig zu Recht  nur mit Zuzahlung zu kriegen.
 
  Auch in Deutschland.
 
  Gruß


Frank

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Frank,



> Ich habe per PN, Telefonaten und persönlichen Gesprächen hunderte Männer (teilweise auch deren Frauen) kennengelernt, die sich mit Recht für eine sehr gute oder exzellente Behandlung interessieren.


 Wenn es so ist, daß sich Hunderte an Dich gewendet haben, dann mach doch ein Ratgeber Website auf und Vermittler zwischen künftige Patienten und Operateure "Gute, sehr Gute" es ist nicht Bierernst sondern sehr ernst gemeint!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Dr. med. Praetorius
 
  Das ist der Name meines Operateurs.
  Er ist Belegarzt im Klinikum Starnberg.
 
  Ich habe heute mit ihm telefoniert.
  Meine Lage ist folgende:
  Mein PN-Fach, private E-Mail und Telefon stehen nicht mehr still.
  Dr. Praetorius hat ein Einsehen mit meiner misslichen Lage gehabt.
 
  Dr. Praetorius operiert nur Personen, die er selbst in einem Vortermin gründlich untersucht hat.
  Ansprechpartner für Terminierungen und Papierkram ist seine Frau.
 
  Die private Telefonnummer/Faxnummer der Familie Praetorius gebe ich an wirklich interessierte per PN weiter.
 
  Sein Sohn, Dr. Praetorius jr. und Dr. med. Dudek (beide auch in Starnberg) operieren nach der gleichen Methode.
 
  Gerüchteweise gibt es ehemalige Kollegen von Dr. Praetorius in Planegg, Hamburg und Salzburg, die sich seine OP-Methode zumindest teilweise angeeignet haben, und somit vielleicht ähnlich erfolgreich operieren.


Frank

----------


## BurgerH

> @ BurgerH
>  
>   Jetzt kommt das Glück ins Spiel:
>   Ca. 50% aller RPE-ler sind auch nach Jahren nicht 100 % kontinent.
>  
>   Gruß
> 
> 
> Frank


Hallo Frank,

woher hast Du denn diese haarsträubende Zahl?

Nach den Studien, die ich gesehen habe sind es ungefähr 2 - 7%.

Die 50% gibt es auch; aber nach einer Salvage-Operation nach einer Bestrahlung, wo für den Operateur erschwerte Bedingungen vorliegen.

Aus eigenem Erleben:

Ich war vor meiner OP durch eine stark vergrößerte Prostata inkontinenter als danach. Heute bin ich zu 100% trocken und das bei einem T3b (Samenblasenbefall).

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Selbstverständlich ist die Inkontinenz eine fürchterliche Nebenwirkung, wenn sie eintritt.

----------


## HorstK

> Hallo,
> 
> das war eine meiner ersten Erfahrungen in der AHB nach meiner Prostata-Operation, dass jeder meiner Leidensgenossen vom besten Operateur in Deutschland operiert worden war.
> 
> Ich übrigens auch!


Hallo Hansjörg,

und warum sind die *vom besten* *Operateur* operierten Männer dann in einer AHB gelandet?

Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt!

Einige andere RPE'ler und ich wurden ("nur") von *einem der Besten* behandelt und brauchten keine AHB oder Reha.

Horst

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Horst,

die Ironie in meinem Beitrag scheint Dir entgangen zu sein.

Im Übrigen habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag die Vorteile einer AHB niedergeschrieben.

Aber wenn Ihre keine gebraucht habt, gut so. Mir hat sie auf jeden Fall gut getan, aber mehr in psychischer Hinsicht.

Wenn nun ein einzelner Operateur so hochgejubelt wird, mag des aus der Sicht des Operierten verständlich sein, aber ich glaube wir haben einige gute und sogar sehr gute Operateure in Deutschland!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## wassermann

> .
> 
> Wenn nun ein einzelner Operateur so hochgejubelt wird, mag des aus der Sicht des Operierten verständlich sein, aber ich glaube wir haben einige gute und sogar sehr gute Operateure in Deutschland!


Hallo BurgerH,
dem möchte ich ausdrücklich zustimmen und vielleicht nur noch "und in Europa" oder "weltweit" hinzufügen, um den Horizont mancher etwas zu erweitern.
Bei allem Verständnis und aller Anerkennung für die Leistungen des so Gelobten halte ich Personenkult für nicht angebracht, allein schon den zahlreichen anderen gegenüber, die täglich mit vergleichbar guten Resultaten behandelt werden.
Wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt, könnte ich meine Erfahrungen durchaus ähnlich beschreiben und bin damit bestimmt nicht allein.
Dass es auch schlechte und verheerende Ergebnisse gibt, sollte nicht so sein, ist aber leider so.

Schönen Tag
Wassermann

PS: Wenn ich recht erinnere, verstößt diese Art der offenen Werbung gegen die Etikette des Forums oder hat sich da etwas geändert? Früher sollten keine Namen und Adressen genannt werden, allenfalls in PN und Historie. Gilt das nicht mehr?

----------


## wolf44

_quote Wassermann_ 
_PS: Wenn ich recht erinnere, verstößt diese Art der offenen Werbung gegen die Etikette des Forums oder hat sich da etwas geändert? Früher sollten keine Namen und Adressen genannt werden, allenfalls in PN und Historie. Gilt das nicht mehr?[/quote]_

Der Thread bekommt für mich dadurch auch eine Richtung, die mir nicht gefällt. Ich habe nach dem anfänglichen Desaster meiner PK-Geschichte auch einen begnadeten Operateur kennengelernt, dem ich viel verdanke. Ich gebe seinen Namen jederzeit persönlich an Bekannte weiter. Eine öffentliche "Werbung" käme für mich nicht in Frage.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

vom Grundsätzlichen stimme ich mit Hansjörg und Wassermann überein, dass nicht unbedingt Personenkult angesagt ist.
Menschlich verständlich sind aber die Glücksgefühle nach einer gelungenen Operation wie bei Bernet oder bei bisher erfolgreich verlaufenen Therapien wie bei HorstK oder wie bei Ludwig oder wie bei mir. Ludwig lässt nichts auf seine Brachy wie ich nicht auf mein Loma Linda kommen.
Die Sache mit den Namen sehe ich nicht so eng, da die eigenen Erfahrungen nun einmal mit Menschen und Therapien verknüpft sind. Bei negativen Erfahrungen mit Ärzten oder Institutionen muss man natürlich aus Rechtsgründen vorsichtig sein.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfjanz

> ..
> 
> Wenn nun ein einzelner Operateur so hochgejubelt wird, mag des aus der Sicht des Operierten verständlich sein, aber ich glaube wir haben einige gute und sogar sehr gute Operateure in Deutschland!
> 
> ..


der "arme" Dr. Praetorius kann sich vor Nachfragen JETZT wohl kaum noch retten ;=))

@Frank aka Bernet
bitte bei aller Lobhudelei EINS nicht vergessen: 
der Arzt hilft, die NATUR HEILT 
(Dr Praetorius würde hier bestimmt nicht widersprechen)
oder wie die Lateiner sagen: *Medicus* curat, natura sanat

schon klar, dass es in der Ärzteschaft, wie überall im Berufsleben, ein paar Sehr Gute, viele mehr oder weniger Gute und einige "schwarze Schafe" gibt, gemäß der Gauss´schen Glockenkurve;
ausserdem sind da noch ein paar ganz wenige "Heiler" unterwegs, die kannst du aber mit der Lupe suchen.. aber das spricht sich schnell herum..

einen schönen Vatertag
Wolf Janz, Mannheim
*--------------------
ars long vita brevis*

----------


## HorstK

> *Ich nenne Name und Ort*


Name und Ort sind schon seit längerer Zeit im Forum bekannt.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...82&postcount=5

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...33&postcount=7

und, wenn man suchen möchte, z.B. auch in meinem Profil.

Horst

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Knut:
und dass es in vielen Fällen sinnvoll erscheint, mit Logik und Verstand Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse auf Therapien umzusetzen. 

Hallo Knut

diesen Sachverhalt wollte ich im Thread Wissenschaft oder Dogmatik ansprechen, bevor ich Deinen Beitrag   
(# 40) gelesen habe.

Denn so funktioniert Medizin auch -  Erfahrungswissen weitergeben und annehmen können.
Es gäbe eine handvoll operierender Urologen, die gleiche oder ähnliche OP-Techniken erfolgreich anwenden, wissen Heribert und Wassermann zu berichten. Mit gezielter und *verpflichtender* Fortbildung ließe sich wenigstens das „Inkontinenz-Elend“ bewältigen, wäre da nicht ein weiterer Grund, wie ich aus berufenem Munde erfahren habe: Die OP-Technik des Dr. P. ist zeitaufwendiger als die „evidenten Schnellausräumungen“.

Grüsse 

GeorgS

PS.

Hallo Hansjörg Burger,

Deine Erkenntnis

„... das war eine meiner ersten Erfahrungen in der AHB nach meiner Prostata-Operation, dass jeder meiner Leidensgenossen vom besten Operateur in Deutschland operiert worden war. 
Ich übrigens auch!“

darfst Du getrost erweitern - die beste Therapieentscheidung getroffen. Es ist ein Schutzmechanismus unserer Psyche.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo GeorgS, gäbe es die Kürung eines "Prostatakrebs-Unwortes" des Jahres, dann hätte "evidente Schnellausräumung" berechtigte Chancen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüßt euch meine Lieben,



> "evidente Schnellausräumung"


 so kommt es mir manchmal doch vor! Hin und Wieder schaue ich, wer denn als neues Mitglied unseres Forums den angemeldet hat und sie haben doch schon ein Profil eingegeben und da stelle ich mit schrecken fest, daß immer mehr Männer mit einem sehr niedrigen PSA-Wert und GS 3+3 und 3+4 haben!

Nun, kann es doch sein, daß da ein aggressiver PCa im Gange ist aber es beschleicht mir die Vermutung, daß die Werte nicht den tatsächlichen entspricht und künstlich hoch gehalten wird, nur um wieder was zu verdienen!

Wünsche einen schönen Vatertag

----------


## Anonymous1

> Nun, kann es doch sein, daß da ein aggressiver PCa im Gange ist aber es beschleicht mir die Vermutung, daß die Werte nicht den tatsächlichen entspricht und künstlich hoch gehalten wird, nur um wieder was zu verdienen!


Hallo Helmut, da hast Du sicher noch nicht mitgekriegt, dass hinter alledem die Mafia steckt. Kopf dieser ganzen Sippe ist ein gewisser Bernardio Profinzianio. Der hat es doch tatsächlich fertig gebracht, weil er lediglich nur Gleason 2+2 hatte, sich unter falschem Namen einer Prostatektomie zu unterziehen und die Gesundheitsbehörden dafür zahlen zu lassen...

Dokumentation zur Festnahme von Profinzianio

----------


## HansiB

> Grüßt euch meine Lieben,
> 
> Nun, kann es doch sein, daß da ein aggressiver PCa im Gange ist aber es beschleicht mir die Vermutung, daß die Werte nicht den tatsächlichen entspricht und künstlich hoch gehalten wird, nur um wieder was zu verdienen!
> 
> Wünsche einen schönen Vatertag


Hallo Helmut,

bei uns ist der Vatertag verregnet. 
Die wahre Malignität ist unkompliziert durch die DNA feststellbar, wie bekannt.

Ich sehe die Sache anders, manche Pathologen "verkleinern" den GS, als "Kundendienst" für die niedergelassenen und operierenden Urologen, damit operiert werden kann, habe ich den Eindruck. Die Niedergelassenen werden schon wissen warum. Dazu passt auch "lassen sie sich operieren, sonst sind sie in 2 Jahren tot". So ein Blödsinn, einen todgefährdeten, mit systemischem PCa operiert man sowieso nicht. Dazu passt auch Hansjörgs Aussage, in Berlin ist oft das Zweitergebniss mit höherem GS eingestuft, er meint Bonkoff, der wie bekannt auch Strum aus Amerika bevorzugt. 

Da werden erneut die "hochkarätigen" SHG Leiter, die anscheinend nur OP kennen entgegnen. Warum diese so einseitig, biologie des PCa, 2. Befund der Biopsie, DNA ablehnend, KH abhängig sind ist mir unbegreiflich. 

Im neuen BPS Magazin steht, wir würden helfen, sieht so die Hilfe aus?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*GS-verkleinern?

*Hallo Konrad,




> Ich sehe die Sache anders, manche Pathologen "verkleinern" den GS, als "Kundendienst" für die niedergelassenen und operierenden Urologen, damit operiert werden kann, habe ich den Eindruck.


verwechselst Du da nicht etwas? Sicher wolltest Du doch sagen vergrößern oder besser erhöhen? Bitte, lass uns wissen, was Du wirklich ausdrücken wolltest.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Harald,

um "sinnvoll", ohne Gefahr operieren zu können, sollte der GS nicht zu hoch sein. Wenn es nach OP daneben geht, der GS aus OP Material sehr hoch ist, könnten Vorwürfe, Regressansprüche, Klagen kommen. Daher lieber Niedrigstufung, ist nur so eine meiner "verrückten" Ideen, aber nicht unrealistisch, ich habe es ja oben begründet.

Ich würde mir eine OP, wegen nicht ausreichender Diagnostik und Inkompetens, die mir nur schadet, lebenlang inkontinent macht, viele weitere Therapien notwendig macht, nicht gefallen lassen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## BERNET

Nach der OP (RPE) und dem Krankenhausaufenthalt habe ich eine Auszeit von 6 Wochen genommen: Schonung, Erholung, Urlaub (keine AHB) voller Einstieg ins Arbeitsleben...mir geht es blendend.

Dieser Thread von mir ist zwar durch verschiedene Beiträge teilweise etwas abgedriftet, aber es steht für mich weiter das Thema im Raum:

Schreiben meines Erfahrungsberichts über und nach dem operativen Eingriff:

- Urethrocystoskopie
- Beckenlymphadenektomie beidseits
- Präparation und Schonung einer akzessorischen Pudendalarterie rechts
- radikale Prostatovesikulektomie mit Nerverhalt beidseits

Bevor ich den Bericht verfasse, möchte ich noch eine gewisse Erfahrung nach der Operation sammeln.

Ferner möchte ich noch meine Erfahrungen mit der Stanzbiopsie im Vergleich mit der FNAB reflektieren.
Ich bin dort im Gespräch mit Dr.Bliemeister und Prof. Böcking (der ja demnächst in den "Ruhestand" nach Düren geht).

Parallel habe ich einen ersten Kontakt zu einem Verlag hergestellt.
Was ich an Informationen in den 8 Wochen vor meiner Therapie gesammelt habe, wäre schon Stoff für ein Buch.
Allerdings sind viele Namen von Kliniken, Ärzten und Erkrankten ein Problem.

Noch sehe ich keine effektive Möglichkeit, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.

Gibt es Tips, Hinweise, Empfehlungen ?

Es grüßt Euch

Frank

(BERNET)

----------


## Pinguin

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!!*

Hallo Frank, Du rennst offene Türen ein,




> Bevor ich den Bericht verfasse, möchte ich noch eine gewisse Erfahrung nach der Operation sammeln. Ferner möchte ich noch meine Erfahrungen mit der Stanzbiopsie im Vergleich mit der FNAB reflektieren. Ich bin dort im Gespräch mit Dr.Bliemeister und Prof. Böcking (der ja demnächst in den "Ruhestand" nach Düren geht). Parallel habe ich einen ersten Kontakt zu einem Verlag hergestellt Was ich an Informationen in den 8 Wochen vor meiner Therapie gesammelt habe, wäre schon Stoff für ein Buch. Allerdings sind viele Namen von Kliniken, Ärzten und Erkrankten ein Problem. Noch sehe ich keine effektive Möglichkeit, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Gibt es Tips, Hinweise, Empfehlungen ?


weil es inzwischen etlichen SHG-Leitern für Prostatakrebs klar geworden ist, dass man mit alleiniger Bestimmung des Gleason-Score dem Patienten nicht die wirkliche optimale Beurteilung der Malignität eines Prostatakarzinoms bieten kann. Hierzu gehört grundsätzlich auch die biologische Befundung durch eine zusätzliche Bewertung der DNA-Ploidie aus den Stanz-Biopsaten. Es gibt inzwischen einen Landesverband Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe, der bereit ist, Deine Aktivitäten zu unterstützen. Ich freue mich, auch im Sinne dieser erst jetzt aus Überzeugung der Notwendigkeit ins Leben gerufenen Unterstützung der Aktivitäten für eine zusätzliche Bestimmung der Ploidie auf Deine weiteren Berichte.

*"Wenige* *Mitarbeiter** sorgen dafür, daß etwas geschieht, viele Mitarbeiter sorgen dafür, daß nichts geschieht, viele Mitarbeiter sehen zu, wie etwas geschieht, und die überwältigende Mehrheit hat keine Ahnung, was überhaupt geschehen ist."*
(unbekannt)

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!!*
> 
> Hallo Frank, Du rennst offene Türen ein,
> 
> 
> 
> weil es inzwischen etlichen SHG-Leitern für Prostatakrebs klar geworden ist, dass man mit alleiniger Bestimmung des Gleason-Score dem Patienten nicht die wirkliche optimale Beurteilung der Malignität eines Prostatakarzinoms bieten kann. Hierzu gehört grundsätzlich auch die biologische Befundung durch eine zusätzliche Bewertung der DNA-Ploidie aus den Stanz-Biopsaten. Es gibt inzwischen einen Landesverband Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe, der bereit ist, Deine Aktivitäten zu unterstützen. Ich freue mich, auch im Sinne dieser erst jetzt aus Überzeugung der Notwendigkeit ins Leben gerufenen Unterstützung der Aktivitäten für eine zusätzliche Bestimmung der Ploidie auf Deine weiteren Berichte.


Das ist ja hochinteressant! 

Ein Landesverband für Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen unterstützt die Aktivitäten von BERNET, -  bezüglich der Ploidiebestimmung nehme ich an. Prima.

Es wäre schön, wenn man dazu auch einmal etwas hören würde von dem Landesverband selbst. Anstatt aus dritter oder noch weiter entfernter Hand. Was sind das für Aktivitäten von welchem Landesverband? Fordert der Landesverband tatsächlich eine grundsätzliche biologische Befundung des Biopsates mithilfe der DNA-Zytometrie? Wenn ja, wozu soll das gut sein? Und dann: Falls das wirklich grundsätzlich gemacht werden würde: Wer soll das bezahlen? Der Patient selbst grundsätzlich, die Kassen grundsätzlich oder etwa die Versicherer nur in bestimmten Fällen?

Fragen über Fragen, auch dazu ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angesagt.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter

Zitat: Ein Landesverband für Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen unterstützt die Aktivitäten von BERNET, - bezüglich der Ploidiebestimmung nehme ich an. Prima.

Das ist eine Verdrehung der Tatsachen, ich gehe davon aus, daß Frank und der LPS-BW nichts von einander wissen. Ich hoffe das wird sich ändern. Ich werde da gerne behilflich sein.

Warum du dich so gegen die DNA Aktivitäten stemmst ist mir unbegreiflich. Lass uns nur machen, wir wissen was wir an der DNA Beurteilung haben.

Gerade meine DNA Veränderungen haben doch gezeigt, daß immer bei einer HB zumindest einer längerfristigen, eine DNA Beurteilung notwendig ist. Noch viel schlimmer ist, wenn die HB evtl. kontraproduktiv ist. Da wäre die Aufarbeitung von PKGs einiger entdifferenzierten Freunden von Interesse. Einige sind leider nicht mehr im Forum aktiv, oder nicht mehr unter uns. Ich wollte eigentlich gar nichts mehr dazu sagen. Aber wenn sich betroffene vorort damit beschäftigen muss man das unterstützen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Das ist eine Verdrehung der Tatsachen, ich gehe davon aus, daß Frank und der LPS-BW nichts von einander wissen. Ich hoffe das wird sich ändern. Ich werde da gerne behilflich sein.


Hallo lieber Konrad, ich hoffe, dass du das Hutschi sagen willst, daraufhin:



> Hallo Frank, Du rennst offene Türen ein,...  ...Es gibt inzwischen einen Landesverband Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe, der bereit ist, Deine Aktivitäten zu unterstützen....





> Warum du dich so gegen die DNA Aktivitäten stemmst ist mir unbegreiflich. Lass uns nur machen, wir wissen was wir an der DNA Beurteilung haben.


Zum besseren Verständnis: Ich stemme mich nicht gegen Aktivitäten, sondern frage nach den Aktivitäten und den Machern. Gib doch einfach nur eine Antwort auf meine Fragen, wenn Du, lieber Konrad, der Aktivist des Landesverbandes bist, anstatt dass Du mir etwas Dummes unterstellst. Lass uns nur machen... das klappt leider nicht nach solch großangelegten Ankündigungen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Zwischeninformation*

Hallo Dieter,




> Es gibt inzwischen einen Landesverband Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe, der bereit ist, Deine Aktivitäten zu unterstützen


diese Formulierung von mir ist nicht ganz korrekt. Es hätte lauten müssen "der Leiter eines Landesverbandes", denn ein Landesverband besteht ja aus mehrereren Mitgliedern, und es ist richtiger anstatt "ist bereit" = "wäre bereit" zu formulieren. 
Zur Ankündigung selbst ist zu sagen, dass es noch einer Weile Geduld bedarf, bis erschöpfende Einzelheiten unter Einbeziehung auch der von Dir gestellten Fragen publiziert werden.

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Zwischeninformation*
> 
> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> diese Formulierung von mir ist nicht ganz korrekt. Es hätte lauten müssen "der Leiter eines Landesverbandes", denn ein Landesverband besteht ja aus mehrereren Mitgliedern, und es ist richtiger anstatt "ist bereit" = "wäre bereit" zu formulieren. 
> Zur Ankündigung selbst ist zu sagen, dass es noch einer Weile Geduld bedarf, bis erschöpfende Einzelheiten unter Einbeziehung auch der von Dir gestellten Fragen publiziert werden.


Hallo Hutschi, danke für den Hinweis. Wünsche noch einen schönen Restsonntag!

----------


## Netsreg

Hallo Wolf,

beim Lesen Deines Krankheitsverlaufes musste ich einfach innehalten und versuchte mich in Deine persönliche Situation zu versetzen. Was Du durch gemacht hast, ist fast nicht nach vollziehbar und hoffe für Dich, dass sich Deine Glückskurve wieder nach oben bewegt.
Aber ich kann einfach in Deinem Fall nicht an Schicksal glauben, weil ich persönlich bei einem anderen gesundheitlichen Problem die fehlende Qualifikation von Ärzten zu spüren bekommen habe.

Ich habe mich ja eine Weile nicht gemeldet, aber ich wollte mich mal aus gegebener Veranlassung zu einigen Dingen äußern.

Zum Einen möchte ich für Alle, die die Therapieentscheidung noch vor sich haben ein weiteres positives Signal zur RPE geben. Die erste PSA-Messung nach meiner DaVinci-OP betrug 0,007 und ich hoffe, dass sich das in einem Vierteljahr wiederholt. Ich bin zu 99,9% kontinent und bin auf die Tatsache, dass ich entgegen entsprechender Voraussagen nicht nerverhaltend operiert werden konnte, mit dem bisherigen Verlauf sehr zufrieden, wobei ich das als 69-jähriger natürlich anders bewerte, als wenn ich erst 45 Jahre alt wäre.

Zur Einholung einer Zweitmeinung. Auch ich habe mir eine Zweitmeinung beim Prof. Bonkhoff Berlin eingeholt. Die sah etwas günstiger aus, als die erste, die in Stralsund gemacht wurde.
Der pathalogische Befund der UKE in Hamburg nach der OP bestätigte aber im Kern den ersten Befund aus Stralsund. Das unterstützt manche Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu Zweitbefunden, über die hier Forum berichtet wurden.

Ich habe auch den Bericht über Wert und Bedeutung der Vorsorge über den PSA-Wert in der Plus-Minus Sendung des Hessischen Rundfunk am 16.06. gesehen. Ich dachte als Betroffener ich sitze im falschen Film und konnte mich vor Wut und Betroffenheit über so viel Halbwahrheiten und unsensible Aussagen zur Krebsvorsorge nicht wieder einholen. Nun dachte ich, dass auf die Reaktion des Bundesverbandes hin, eine Richtigstellung oder zumindestens eine Bemerkung in der gestrigen Sendung Plus-Minus erfolgt.

Aber nichts dergleichen. Diesen Redakteuren sollte man die Schicksalsberichte über Betroffene zuschicken, die zu spät die Diagnose PK
erhielten.


Beste Grüße von der Ostsee

Dieter

----------


## BERNET

Ich lebe noch.
Habe in meinem anderen Thread einige Infos eingestellt, bin aber nochmals für 3 Wochen nicht im Netz.

Zum Thema Buch:

Der erste Kontakt mit dem Verlag ist geplatzt:

Ich darf leider keine Namen nennen (Ärzte, Kliniken)
Ich hätte nicht genug Material (Quantität)
Das Interesse wäre in der Bevölkerung zu gering - somit zu kleine Auflage.

Ich würde gerne das Thema anfassen:

"Der Patient wird zu schnell zur Therapie gedrängt, PSA wird leider meist nur einmal gemessen, und nach einer Biopsie wird in der Regel nicht auf die Möglichkeit einer DNA-Zytometrie hingewiesen. Wenn kein Tastbefund vorliegt (wie bei mir), wird oftmals - wenn überhaupt nötig - zu schnell therapiert."

Bitte um Meinungen und Anregungen.

Frank 

(BERNET)

----------


## Sussie

Lieber Frank,

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das mit deinem Buch klappt. Ich habe jedenfalls großes Interesse und erst diese Woche zu meinem Vater gesagt, dass wir ein Buch schreiben müssten, alleine über unsere Erlebnisse der letzten 6 Wochen.

Eigentlich wollte ich dir jedoch sagen, dass es nichts Ungewöhnliches ist, wenn ein Verlag ein Buch ablehnt.
Es gibt Bestsellerautoren, die erst vom 10. Verlag angenommen wurden. 

Also nicht entmutigen lassen. 
Es gibt ein Buch, das heisst: Von der Buchidee zum Bestseller". Da steht alles drin, was man wissen muss, wenn man ein Buch veröffentlichen möchte. 

Solltest du noch Fragen dazu haben, kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden.

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir.

Sussie

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Frank,

Zitat: Nach der RPE wird die gesamte Prostata zu Prof. Böcking (Düsseldorf) zwecks Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie gesendet.

Wie ist denn das Ergebniss, ich konnte da nichts lesen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*Doch nicht immer am Drücker*

Lieber Konrad, Du beanspruchst manchmal Forumshoheit, soll bedeuten, alles was aus Deiner Feder kommt, ist hieb und stichfest und sonst zählt gar nichts. Wenn Du aber intensiver andere Berichte inhalieren würdest, wäre Dir *dieser Bericht* aufgefallen, denn hier steht schon alles geschrieben, was Dich plötzlich so brennend interessiert. Dein gelegentliches Auftreten nannte man früher "majestic pluralis". Du solltest darüber nachdenken, um glaubwürdig zu bleiben.

*"Der Strom der Wahrheit fließt durch Kanäle vieler Irrtümer"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Harald,

danke für die Info.

DNA-Bildzytometrie aus Juni 2009 von Prof. Böcking:
 
  Eichung mit 34 Fibroblasten
  Messung von 425 Tumorzellen
  Stammlinie bei 2c
  Weitere große Stammlinie bei 4c
  Einige Werte bei 8c
  Zwei Zellen mit DNA-Gehalt größer 9c
 
  Somit peritetraploid
  Typ B nach Tribukait

Das schaut ja gar nicht so gut aus, wenn ich das sagen darf.

Frank gehört in unsere SHG und war lange nicht da, da wird man doch fragen dürfen, außerdem war er oneline.

Du bist ja auich nicht gerade der Bescheidenste in deinem Auftrten. Lieber etwas forsch in seinem Auftreten, als verklemmt und depressiv, mit unserem zum Tode führenden PCa.
Das an meinen Aussagen fast niemand Interesse zu Diskusionen hat, mehr will ich nicht, kenne ich seit Jahren. Der Eine oder Andere profitiert doch evtl. im stillen Kämmerlein davon.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Konrad,

wenn Bernet das Glück hatte, dass bei der OP der Prostatakrebs total entfernt wurde, spielt doch für die weitere Prognose die vorliegende DNA-Zytometrie keine Rolle mehr.

Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?

Trotz Deiner Vorbehalte gegenüber einer OP, soll es doch Fälle geben, wo die REP zur Heilung führt.  :L&auml;cheln: 


Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## spertel

Grüss Gott, Konrad

Red´nich wieder so ein Quatsch, natürlich habe ich größtes Interesse an Deinen Ausführungen und Ernährungsratschlägen. 

Ja mich fasziniert sogar Dein Vorgehen und Deine Strategie; bei Deinen Ausgangswerten wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon Geschichte.......

Was an Deinen Ausführungen störend ist, dürfte Dir hinreichend bekannt sein; ich will mich da nicht wiederholen.

Immer schön lieb bleiben, Konrad !!

@Burger

Ich denke, Du liegst mit Deiner Einschätzung, wie immer, völlig richtig......und solche Fälle soll´s tatsächlich geben !

Schönen Tag

Reinhard

----------


## HansiB

> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> wenn Bernet das Glück hatte, dass bei der OP der Prostatakrebs total entfernt wurde, spielt doch für die weitere Prognose die vorliegende DNA-Zytometrie keine Rolle mehr.
> 
> Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?
> 
> Trotz Deiner Vorbehalte gegenüber einer OP, soll es doch Fälle geben, wo die REP zur Heilung führt.


Lieber Hansjörg, natürlich gibt es die Heilung, nur was ist in 10-15 Jahren?

Ich, wir gehen davon aus, daß Krebszellen im Körper zirkulieren, bei mir aktuell jede Menge. Keine Metastasen gesehen zu haben, bedeutet nicht, daß keine da sind, das wissen wir ja. Auch du hast genug operierte in deiner SHG, die glaubten, es ihnen gesagt wurde, sie seien geheilt.

Ich möchte nur, daß Operierte nicht eingelullt werden, sonder aktiv an ihrem Immunsysten arbeiten. Ich wünsche Frank, alles Glück der Welt, auch allen sonst operierten.

Zitat von Tribukeit: Die Daten zeigen, daß bereits bei diploiden Tumoren Skelettmetastasen in 10% vorliegen, bei tetraploiden Tumoren auf etwa 20 % steigen... Es kann festgehalten werden, daß in 10% klinisch lokalisierten T1/T2 Tumoren Metastasen vorliegen und in 20 % der relativ großen Gruppe von mittelhoch differenzierten Tumoren. Mit Anstieg der S-Phase von < 5 auf > 7,8 ist ein Anstig der Metastsenhäufigkeit von 10% auf 30% verbunden. 

Wie ist die S-Phase bei Frank?
Bei mir, mich kenne ich halt am besten, das hat nichts mit Angabe zu tun, gingen die Werte 2004 NUR bis auf 8c. Was ist daraus geworden, allerdins ohne OP.

Hallo Reinhard, danke für die Blumen, das tut gut. Das oben gesagte gilt auch evtl. teilweise für dich.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich, wir gehen davon aus, daß Krebszellen im Körper zirkulieren, bei mir aktuell jede Menge.


Sie haben ja auch mehrere Metastasen.
Zirkulierende Tumorzellen, bei einem Patienten mit einer komplett entfernten Prostata sind nicht zwingend.





> Zitat von Tribukeit: Die Daten zeigen, daß bereits bei diploiden Tumoren Skelettmetastasen in 10% vorliegen, bei tetraploiden Tumoren auf etwa 20 % steigen... Es kann festgehalten werden, daß in 10% klinisch lokalisierten T1/T2 Tumoren Metastasen vorliegen und in 20 % der relativ großen Gruppe von mittelhoch differenzierten Tumoren. Mit Anstieg der S-Phase von < 5 auf > 7,8 ist ein Anstig der Metastsenhäufigkeit von 10% auf 30% verbunden.


Und diese Daten basieren auf was?
Eine Fallserie mit 50 Patienten?

----------


## BERNET

Liebes Forum,

mir geht es blendend.
Meine letzte PSA-Messung ergab wiederum < 0,01.

Warum lese ich immer wieder, dass manche Labore oder Messverfahren eine Nachweisgrenze von sage und schreibe 0,07 haben.

Und warum wechseln manche Patienten das Labor.

Ich denke, es ist einer der Grundsätze, dass die PSA-Messung absolut zuverlässig verglichen und beobachtet werden kann.

Und eine Nachweisgrenze von 0,01 darf doch wohl heutzutage als Standard erwartet werden.

Sonst würde ich doch unverzüglich das Labor wechseln.

Mein Buch wird den Titel haben:

"Wir Männer sind halt so"

Keine, keine regelmässigen oder ungenaue PSA-Messungen passen da natürlich wie die Faust aufs Auge.

Frank

----------


## OliverB

Hallo Frank,
bei meinem Uro liegt die Nachweisgrenze grundsätzlich bei 0,04. Scheinbar ist das eine Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit bzw. aufwändige Messungen bis 0,01 oder oder gar 0,00 bringen nicht wirklich was.
Gruß Oliver aus Berlin

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Oliver,

die Messung auf zwei Kommastellen mag durchaus genügen, wenn die Operation einwandrei verlief, d.h. im pathologischen Bericht kein R1 oder andere Hinweise wie Nervenscheideninfiltration erscheinen, die Zweifel offenlassen, ob wirklich der Tumor zu 100 Prozent entfernt wurde.

In allen Zweifelsfällen empfieht sich die hochsensitive Messsung (auf drei Kommastellen genau), bis sich erwiesen hat, dass der Wert regelmässig optimal ausfällt. Verschlechterungen können damit sehr früh ermittelt und entsprechende Therapie-Anpassungen vorgenommen werden.

Manchmal bleiben Reste gesunden Materials zurück und führen dann zu höheren als den idealen Werten. Hier wird der Urologe bei den Messungen besonders aufmerksam sein müssen, um dieses Phänomen von einer effektiven Verschlechterung der Resultate abgrenzen zu können.

Schliesslich, wie schon geschrieben wurde, wenn möglich nie das Labor wechseln!

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## paul007

Hallo Jürg,

kann das Messverfahren mit 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma jedes Labor machen oder braucht man dazu wieder noch andere Geräte ?

Gruß

Ulla

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> die Messung auf zwei Kommastellen mag durchaus genügen, wenn die Operation einwandrei verlief, d.h. im pathologischen Bericht kein R1 oder andere Hinweise wie Nervenscheideninfiltration erscheinen, die Zweifel offenlassen, ob wirklich der Tumor zu 100 Prozent entfernt wurde.
> 
> In allen Zweifelsfällen empfieht sich die hochsensitive Messsung (auf drei Kommastellen genau), bis sich erwiesen hat, dass der Wert regelmässig optimal ausfällt. Verschlechterungen können damit sehr früh ermittelt und entsprechende Therapie-Anpassungen vorgenommen werden.
> 
> Manchmal bleiben Reste gesunden Materials zurück und führen dann zu höheren als den idealen Werten. Hier wird der Urologe bei den Messungen besonders aufmerksam sein müssen, um dieses Phänomen von einer effektiven Verschlechterung der Resultate abgrenzen zu können.
> 
> Schliesslich, wie schon geschrieben wurde, wenn möglich nie das Labor wechseln!
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht ganz:
Man würde eine "Therapieanpassung" machen, wenn das hochsensitiv gemessene PSA von 0.002 auf 0.004 und weiter auf 0.006 ansteigen würde??
Welche Therapie würde man denn anpassen bei solchen Werten??

Klaus

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Klaus,

das frage ich mich auch.

Hierzu ein Artikel von Prof. Semjonow, Münster: 
http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/6415.pdf

Er stellt darin das Wissen um den PSA-Anstieg im ultrasensitiven Bereich in Frage:

_"Die Frage ist jedoch, ob das Wissen um das Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes von 0,01 ng/ml auf 0,02 ng/ml überhaupt wünschenswert ist. Etwa jeder dritte Patient zeigt  nach radikaler Prostatektomie einen Anstieg unter 0,1 ng/ml ohne dass dieser ""Anstieg"" durch Werte über 0,1 ng/ml bestätgt.

Diese Patienten werden dadurch unnötigerweise beunruhigt, ohne dass jedoch therapeutische Konsequenzen gezogen werden. ..."_

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Sogar bei Frauen können im ultrasensitiven Bereich PSA-Werte gefunden werden.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Klaus,
> [I][B]"Die Frage ist jedoch, ob das Wissen um das Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes von 0,01 ng/ml auf 0,02 ng/ml überhaupt wünschenswert ist. Etwa jeder dritte Patient zeigt  nach radikaler Prostatektomie einen Anstieg unter 0,1 ng/ml ohne dass dieser ""Anstieg"" durch Werte über 0,1 ng/ml bestätgt.


Dieser Grundsatz ist im Prinzip richtig. Die Fachgesellschaften streiten sich immer noch darüber, was als PSA-Rezidiv nach OP zu werten ist.
Diese Situation ist tatsächlich schwieriger geworden, da mittlerweile ultrasensitive PSA-Messungskits zur Verfügung stehen, die früher nicht angewendet wurden. Insofern basieren auch viele der Studienergebnisse auf Daten aus der Ära wo ultrasensitive Messungen nicht vorgenommen wurden.

Meines Erachtens sollte man neben einen einzigen PSA-Wert vor allem auch auf andere Sachen wie die PSA-Verdopplungszeit und die PSA-Velocity gucken. Der Verlauf, d.h. ob es einen kontinuierlichen Asntieg gab oder immer wieder Pausen und Schwankungen vorlagen, ist ebenfalls wichtig.
Letztens darf man nicht vergessen, dass hisptopathologische Daten wichtig sind. Ein operierter Patient mit einem pT3a, knapp R0, Gleason Score 4+3=7 hat definitiv ein höheres Risiko für ein Rezidiv als ein operierter Patient mit einem pT2b, sauber R0, Gleason Score 3+3=6.

Ewig mit der Therapientscheidung warten ist aber auch schlecht, somit würde ich dem Patienten ab einem PSA von 0,2 ng/ml spätestens zu einer konkreten Entscheidung anraten. 

Ich habe öfters Patienten,  die erst 3 Jahre nach OP zur Bestrahlugn geschickt werden, obwohl:
a) sie 6 Monate nach OP trocken waren und
b) R1-reseziert waren und
c) der PSA nach der OP immer noch nachweisbar war.
Dass sie erst nach 3 Jahren zur Strahlentherapie von den Urologen geschickt werden, finde ich nicht ideal. Dann haben sie meistens PSA-Werte um 0,4-0,7. Das Problem ist zu mindestens 80% lokal (R1-Resektion, langsamer PSA-Anstieg), aber die Grundvoraussetzungen sind bei relativ hohen PSA-Werten für eine Heilung nicht mehr ideal.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Hansjörg,

meine Weisheit habe ich von Dr. Strum, und auch Prof. Huland ist der Meinung, mit der hochsensitiven Messung könne ein Rezidiv 300 Tage früher entdeckt werden als mit konventioneller Mess-Methode. Zum Thema siehe auch 

http://www.prostata-sh.info/read.php3?id=844

Natürlich können die hochsensitiven Messergebnisse Ängste auslösen, doch tut das nicht allein schon das Wissen beispielsweise um einen R1-Befund? Und: Nie sollte ein einzelner ungünstiger Messwert als Drama aufgefasst werden. Die einzelne Messung kann von vonverschiedensten Ursachen, die mit PK nichts zu tun haben, beeinflusst sein. Erst eine Serie von Werten erlaubt es, eine Entwicklung festzustellen.

Den Ausführungen von Daniel Schmidt stimme ich im übrigen ohne Vorbehalt zu.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Ulla,

viele Urologen verfügen über eigene Messgeräte, die jedoch meistens nicht zur dritten Generation mit hochsensitiven Arrays gehören. Grössere Labors aber sollten über die modernsten Methoden verfügen. Soweit dies nicht schon aus ihren Angaben im Internet zu erfahren ist, genügt ein Telefonanruf oder eine Mail, um das in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Dann kann der Urologe die Blutproben dem nächstgelegenen Labor übermitteln und bekommt in der Regel umgehend Antwort, die er dann seinem Patienten mit den allenfalls erforderlichen Kommentaren weitergeben kann.

Ich selber benötige keine hochsensitiven Messungen, doch setzt mein Urologe trotzdem zu Bearbeitung der Blutproben ein Labor ein; das Resultat bekomme ich direkt vom Labor per Fax, wenn der Urologe im Begleitformular einen entsprechenden Hinweis aufnimmt. Das funktioniert nun schon seit Jahren gut.

Gruss

Jürg.

----------

